# Question on the scroll of Revelation 5



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 28, 2022)

Quick question if you have a moment.....

I am reading Gentry on Revelation and he is making the case that the scroll of Revelation 5 is a certificate of divorce against Israel. 

On the other hand Mark Hitchcock makes the case that last will and testaments were sealed with 7 seven seals and thus Revelation 5 is a last will. 

Which do you see as correct?

Anyone have a reference to a last will being sealed with 7 seals?

Thanks


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 28, 2022)

James Durham says the scroll is the Revelation. "By this book here, is not understood God’s providence in general, nor yet His special purpose in reference to His elect, but His decrees concerning the special events that were to befall His gospel-church. In a word, it is this same Revelation. For what is afterward revealed to John, is by opening one of these seals, and the last seal will be found to comprehend both the trumpets and vials, as we will find in the progress."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 28, 2022)

To continue a bit from Chris' post above, Bob – these seven seals of Rev 5 are opened in Rev 6, and pertain to the loosing of judgment upon the world, beginning the three cycles of judgment, which continue in the 7 trumpets and the 7 vials (bowls).

I would suggest reading, not Gentry, but Wm. Hendriksen, Dennis E. Johnson, and Greg Beale in their Revelation commentaries – Johnson _the_ best for starting to understand the Amillennial school. (If you ever decide to read Beale, get the larger commentary, not the shorter, which is inferior).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 28, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> (If you ever decide to read Beale, get the larger commentary, not the shorter, which is inferior).


Hello Steve, I am curious why you think the shorter one is inferior. I have the large one, but I thought the shorter one was as solid as the large one, just geared for laymen who do not know the original languages but want a solid commentary on Revelation. Are you saying there are problems with it?


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 28, 2022)

Notthemama1984 said:


> Quick question if you have a moment.....
> 
> I am reading Gentry on Revelation and he is making the case that the scroll of Revelation 5 is a certificate of divorce against Israel.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with Gentry on most things but, I am not sure divorce is entirely correct. I am still mulling it about since Paul says Israel hasn't been rejected.

Btw, whenever I see your avatar I think of The Mentalist...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi Stephen,

I think the co-writer of the shorter commentary, David Campbell – although doing a great job of condensing the material – just did not convey the wealth of information of the larger one. Perhaps it is not a fault at all, but for my own research needs it was inferior. Even looking for concise rewordings of significant passages, I was disappointed. Perhaps it just comes with the territory of shortening a classic work!

I am not fluent in the original languages – though I can study and understand them – and this was no hinderance at all to my using the larger commentary. The best concise modern Amil commentary on Revelation is Dennis E. Johnson's _Triumph of the Lamb_, but Beale's is the definitive work.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 29, 2022)

Hello Trent,

You probably already know, but in case you don't, the Arabic letter in Bob's @Notthemama1984 avatar stands for N, and is an Arabic symbol for _Nasrani_ = Nazarene, and this Arabic N was painted on the homes and properties of Christians by Muslims in Iraq and elsewhere signaling these homes were free to be targeted by any who wanted to attack and take them. Many of us in the West use this symbol as stating we stand in solidarity with our Christian brethren in these lands. I've worn it as a patch in neighborhoods in NYC where many adherents to Islam live and work.
​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 29, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I think the co-writer of the shorter commentary, David Campbell – although doing a great job of condensing the material – just did not convey the wealth of information of the larger one. Perhaps it is not a fault at all, but for my own research needs it was inferior. Even looking for concise rewordings of significant passages, I was disappointed. Perhaps it just comes with the territory of shortening a classic work!


Thanks Steve. I guess there is always the problem of what leave out when a classic work is shortened. 


Jerusalem Blade said:


> I am not fluent in the original languages – though I can study and understand them – and this was no hinderance at all to my using the larger commentary. The best concise modern Amil commentary on Revelation is Dennis E. Johnson's _Triumph of the Lamb_, but Beale's is the definitive work.


I have found Richard Philips commentary on Revelation (Reformed Expository Commentary series) very helpful and I use it alongside Beale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 29, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Hello Trent,
> 
> You probably already know, but in case you don't, the Arabic letter in Bob's @Notthemama1984 avatar stands for N, and is an Arabic symbol for _Nasrani_ = Nazarene, and this Arabic N was painted on the homes and properties of Christians by Muslims in Iraq and elsewhere signaling these homes were free to be targeted by any who wanted to attack and take them. Many of us in the West use this symbol as stating we stand in solidarity with our Christian brethren in these lands. I've worn it as a patch in neighborhoods in NYC where many adherents to Islam live and work.
> ​


That is correct. It is a sign of standing with our brothers in Muslim nations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

